# Selected under Contract Hire by one of the ADNOC Group of Companies



## QCMan

Dear All,

I'm a newbie in this forum and very thankful I found this!

Most of what I've read from the threads came from Direct-Hired of ADNOC Group of Companies and all the procedures from Tawteen approval up to the release of visa takes couple of months.

*My query is as I'm selected under "Contract Hire" do the tough AD Government approvals also applies or there's a little bit of leniency. 
*
BTW, I'm selected March 2015, received and accepted the Letter of Intent, forwarded my CV, scan copy of my school records, scan copy of passport and CNIA form.

I'm now on the process of documents attestation and submitted to agency when done.

Any inputs will be highly regarded.

Sincerely yours,
QCManlane:


----------



## yestee

Hello QCMan

Up to my knowledge, both Contract and Direct Hire candidates goes through all the processes as described by AALHOS1970 in the other forum.

Did your HR mention about the Security Clearance procedures ? Even if they did not , please keep in mind , do not resign from your current job, untill you get your Work Entry permit visa to UAE (if you are staying in your home country now).If you are changing job within UAE then you will be forced resign only after which your new employer can apply for your VISA. But atleast get a confirmation email from your HR that SC has been done, and then resign.

Yestee


----------



## QCMan

Hi Yestee,

So much thankful on your reply though you've already received you visa you're still active on this forum.
Keep it up so as you can guide us who are new to AD recruitment process.

I'm lucky to read this forum and gain insights before HR mentioned me about the Security Clearance procedure.

I will take your advice of not resigning until I got my work entry permit visa.

If you don't mind yestee can you kindly list the documents needed for every gov't approval like Tawteen, CNIA, etc. pls 

Thank you in advance.

Rgds.
QCManlane:


----------



## QCMan

Hi Yestee,

When you're on CNIA approval stage did they really verify all the company that you worked before and even your banking status i.e. default loans, outstanding loans etc? I had read from other threads regarding that issue however, I'd like to know your experience

Rgds,
QCManlane:


----------



## imac

what is done at the security clearance stage is not publicly known, and its mere speculation on anyone's part if they believe they understand the process...

and to answer your initial question, yes you will have to go through security clearance...


----------



## yestee

Hello QCMan,

The HR might ask you the following things :

1. Attested Educational Documents (attested by a Notary public in your country, UAE embassy 
in your country and Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE)
2. References from previous works.
3. Attested marriage registrar certificate and child's birth certificate
(if you are bringing them along)
4. Copies of you and your family members' passports (if you are bringing them along)
5. Police Clearance letter from your home town. (if in UAE , then the same from the local police)
6. Copy of your CV (you would have already given prior to the interview).
7. Passport size photographs of you and family members with white background.

These should do it. 

And regarding the SC procedures , nothing is declared regarding what they check on you. But i strongly believe they check for criminal records, passport red flags and things like that. Not sure about bank accounts and stuff. 

I came to know from people in the forums that , candidates from certain countries are getting rejected in the SC , even if they have clean records, on unexplained "SECURITY GROUNDS". Please browse through this forum for the list of those countries. Frequently discussed.

Hope that helps.

Regards,

Yestee


----------



## QCMan

Thank you all guys for the quick response.

It helped me to clear my mind on this procedure, I can say it's just like I'm gambling to get my future job in AD. Eventhough I already passed the tough interview I'm not 100% in getting this job.

Now, I'm planning is to pursue the other offer also from GCC while waiting for the AD gov't approvals, in this case if AD gov't approvals will be rejected I will not missed other better opportunity. However, when time comes if AD gov't approvals/clearances favoured on my me, will tender resignation and joined AD. 

Hope this idea will not be complicated.:fingerscrossed:
Please let me know your thoughts guys

For the mean time, I will comply all the required documents, thank you again yestee for the list of documents you provided

Rgds,
QCManlane:


----------



## yass

I am also looking out the answer against which is similar to the question as "job security".. I have got confirmed by Adnoc Ruwais housing for the post admin assistant on 1 year contract hire basis througu mail last month. It is over a month lapsed but yet to receive further updates from the employer. I even sent them a reminder mail (politely) asking them for the updates. But nothing favoured in return. Do I have to wait for some more time? is the process really getting done at Adnoc? Or is this just for an eye wash work? I really don't know what to say? I once Understood through a thread athat starts ALHOSSxxxx which I got indeed a thorough reply top to toe. But still aint't found much satisfaction which is true to the very circumstances.. Could anyone help me when will I get the status update.. Further, till date they did not tell me the salary details, or even a written offer except the mail stating that " You have been selected??!1"..


----------



## yass

Further to my mail just a minut ago!! Initially I have gone through the procedure right from the interview process blah blah blah.. as usually everyone used to..


----------



## SHAFIUDDIN

Dear Yestee;

Your message is useful, I am having another trouble, got offer from consultancy on 23/10/2016, SC, Medical & management approval cleared, consultancy requested me to resign since I am serving in UAE now.

I resigned, my current employer suppose to release me today (21/11/2016) but I got the call from consultancy on 16/11/2016 stating that the hiring process put on hold, asking me to continue the service with current employer till the situation is clear.

I am worried & confused to handle the situation, since my current employer is not ready to extend my service anymore - even-though the consultancy is not giving any time frame on clearing the issue.

Since your answers is very useful, could you please advise is this "HOLD" is temporary? will they resume hiring at any movement within a month? Please reply.

Thanks.

SHAFEY


----------



## yestee

Hi Shafey,

Sorry that you are facing such an issue. Honestly, this is the most dreadful situation that i want to be in. Please clarify the following things :

1. Have you been hired for an ADNOC group of companies ?
2. Or, any other company within Abudhabi Emirate ?
3. Are you a Contract hire or direct hire for the company ? 
4. Did you take-up interview directly with the company or just with the Consultancy ? 

Regards
Yestee


----------



## SHAFIUDDIN

Dear Yestee;

1. Have you been hired for an ADNOC group of companies ? 
*YES*
2. Or, any other company within Abudhabi Emirate ?
3. Are you a Contract hire or direct hire for the company ? 
*CONTRACT HIRE*
4. Did you take-up interview directly with the company or just with the Consultancy ? 
*COMPANY INTERVIEW THRU SKYPE*

*I lost my job as my current employer confirmed to leave the company by end of this month.

I dont know what to do, Please guide me.*

SHAFEY


----------



## yestee

Dear Shafey,

If you have been following the recent happenings in Abudhabi, due to the lower prices of oil, ADNOC has been restructuring all of its group companies in a major scale.There is a completely new management in place now. If i am correct, atleast 10% of its total workforce across all group companies have been let go and the hiring is completely frozen (unless and until the vacant position is considered as mission critical). Also, there were major changes in employees' benefits for both contracted and direct hires.

Technically, this should have been communicated to you during your hiring process by your consultancy. Unfortunately, they never do that as they work on commission. Please clarify, when they asked you to resign from current job, was this told over email or just over phone ? It is always advisable to get such instructions from companies over email and so you have a proof in writing. 

But, even if you have it in writing, unfortunately the truth is we are not left with many chances to appeal for our sufferings  You can try talking to the HR person in the company for more clarification. But, i would strongly advise you to start looking for other options as well. 

I hope and wish everything settles smoothly for you. Good luck.

Best Regards


----------



## SHAFIUDDIN

Dear Yestee;

Thanks for your reply.

This was urgent hiring process as stated by consultancy & I got confirmation mail to resign, then I did.

While calling them, saying that they are trying their level best to get me in, but I don't know how successful it is.

If it is an assured job, "On Hold" is temporary then it is not an issue leaving UAE with no job & stay for a while family in home country.

Did anyone experienced the same, waited longer & rejoined in the promised job?

Please advise.

SHAFEY


----------

